# What's the deal with that man?



## Niatross (Oct 10, 2012)

Why are there two forms of single user mode?

You can boot into single user mode or use "shutdown now".

One form of single user mode does not mount your partitions, while the other (AKA: "shutdown now") will keep the mounted partitions that were previously loaded in multi user mode (via "fstab").

Why doesn't the "shutdown now" unmount your partitions?

PS: I expect "shutdown now" to unmount my partitions.

Here's another oddity:

One form of single user mode requires adjkerntz, the other doesn't (...due to "adjkerntz" being previously loaded, when the user was in multi user mode)

What's the deal with that man?

Why doesn't single user mode keep the same characteristics?


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 10, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> Why are there two forms of single user mode?
> 
> You can boot into single user mode or use "shutdown now".
> 
> ...



You just answered your own question =)


----------

